# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Stalker log

## Stalker3060

This won't be entertaining,
Just about trial and error.

----------


## Stalker3060

Cut phase 3000cal keto
Start weight 96

Shoulders abs
Felt good pre workout 

Seated barbell overhead 60kg 10,9,7
Prefer standing rpt 
Lateral raise cable 4pl 10,8,7
Too short rest
Rear flies mac 120lb. 6w5drops
One set
Trap bar shrugs. 150kg. 7,6,6
Too heavy
Abs felt weak ran circuit but was half assed still hurt 
Need better music

----------


## Stalker3060

Restday life is good, coffees black

----------


## Stalker3060

Measurements
Chest 113cm
Arms 43cm
Waist 96cm
Legs 66cm

----------


## Stalker3060

Back 
Deadlift one set 160 6 drop 140 5 drop 100 10
Chin ups 3xfail not pretty
Cable row one set ?kgx6 drop 2pins 4 
Lpd 5xlightweight focus on muscle
Had to move biceps to tomorrow

----------


## Stalker3060

After last weekend I realise I don't mix well with alcohol, starting to coz me friends so from here out its no drinking which will be better for gains at least

----------


## Stalker3060

Girlfriend joined the gym 
Good chest day had to teach form so took 2 hours 
Incline80kg 10 9 9
Chest press hammer 80 10 10 10
Flys 17 
Shoulder hammer press 80 10 10 10
Tpd ohx bi curls machine 3x10

----------


## Stalker3060

Shoulder work
Seated barbell press 60 10 9 7
Sp machine 90 10 9 7
Rear flies 3x10

----------


## kelkel

Be following Stalker.

----------


## Stalker3060

Quad day 
Squats120 kg 5x10 
Front squats compete fail I'll be looking to swap it out 
Seated calf raises 40 kg 4x10 
Ment to do abs but too busy helping gf

----------


## Stalker3060

Chest
5 sets bench
4 sets incline db dropset
Pec deck 4 sets
High to low flies 4
Low to hi 4
Cardio 15 intervals

----------


## Stalker3060

Change to my routine and diet splitting legs due to low energy hams today quads the day after tomorrow.
Slow steady weightloss look leaner but no scale movement which is perfect.
Rdls 5x10 @ 100
Hang cleans 6x2 @ form weight only 40,80,60,60,60,60 forms not there
Seated calf raises 4x10-12 @80,40,40,40
Abs circut

----------


## Stalker3060

Chest tonight
Incline 3x10 @80
Chest press machine 3x10 
Close grip bench 3x10
Chest flies 2x12
Over head ex 3x12

----------


## balance

You mentioned you were changing your diet? 
I remember you posting a while back about doing skit of oatmeal for carbs are you still slamming the oats down?

----------


## Stalker3060

That worked great was up to 800 grams a day
But I'm on a cut right now and I'm seeing how my body does with keto, and so far it's so easy to stick with just miss the size

----------


## balance

Wow thats a lot of oats! Interested to see how the keto works for you. I did it couple years back for few months. In hindsight I likely wasnt full on keto. My protein intake was likely too high to be running full keto, due to the whole gluconeogenesis thing. I will say I was lean from it though, but lifting wise energy and strength were down for me, everyone is different though. Interested to see how works for you.

----------


## Stalker3060

Yeah so far so good still adjusting I’m 93 so leaning out have you started with gh yet?

----------


## Stalker3060

Measurements
Chest 112cm 
Arms 42.5
Waist 91
Hips 91
Legs 66.5
Weight 93

----------


## Stalker3060

Quads 
Squats 5x10 @100 

Carl raises 4x10 @80 machine
Abs

----------


## Stalker3060

Shoulders
Barbell press standing 60 kg 9,8,7
Side raise 4 10.10.8
Hammer press shoulder 80kg 101010
Rear flies 10.10.10
Incline curls 12.5 am rap 3 sets
Incline Hamer same

----------


## Stalker3060

Weight is coming off easy,maybe too quick, 
In 2 weeks recalculate Cal's
Keto is easy
Trying out for Januarys comp but timing is off 
Hamstring s tonight
Dropping cleans coz of wrist, shame coz there great

----------


## Stalker3060

3x8 rdl 120kg too heavy for 10 drop weight
Lunges barbell 40kg for form 3x10 
Strapped for time had to leave

----------


## Stalker3060

Putting the fun in funeral today, day off work so can do the rest of yesterday's workout and chest day

----------


## Stalker3060

Shoulders. 
Mp 60 10 9 7
Spm 80 977
Lateral 4 101010
Rear flies 12 101010
Bi curls
Bar curls

----------


## kelkel

You making progress Stalker?

----------


## Stalker3060

> You making progress Stalker?


Yeah Kel slowly cutting fat down 3kg so there's progress its just that my strength isn't there with no carb.
I'm consistent with training and diet, just not with logging it ha

----------


## Stalker3060

Stats 
91.1 kg
Hips 90
Waist 90
Leg 65.5
Arm 42
Chest 112

----------


## Stalker3060

Wide grip chin ups 3xamrap
Squats 140 kg x 555
Shoulder press barbell 60 kg 1087
Pendlay rows 80 kg 875 sloppy
Dumbbell bench 1 set 50 kg 10 drop 40 kg 7 drop 25 kg 10
Skull crushers 50 kg 765
Preacher curls 30 kg 10 10 drop 20 kg 6 drop 15 kg 6

----------


## Stalker3060

Upper 
Bench 120 6 6 6
Pendlay row 70 6 5 6
Incline 80 10 9 9
Chin 6 6 6 
Lat raise 4 12 12
Ohx 26 12 10 8
BBC 30 12 7

----------


## Stalker3060

Lower A
RDL 120 8 8 8
SQUAT 120 10 10 10
Leg curl 50 10 10 10
Leg ext. 50 10 10 10
Seated Calf raise 40 3x20+

----------


## Stalker3060

Under 90 kilos today.

----------


## Stalker3060

2 week diet break over
Sitting at
89kg the whole time
Hips 90.5
Waist 89
Arms 41.5
Legs 64
Chest 110.5
Height unchanged

Still doing keto 
Still trying to win comp

----------


## Stalker3060

Tried first photoshoot prep this week 400g carb up a little too much.
Dehydration didn't go well tried for 24 hours but with work heat couldn't do it better offshoring for 2pm till the morning of. 
All in all overlooked better but was a good practice

----------


## Stalker3060

Moving to a 2 on 1 off schedule. 
Next 12 weeks will be a bulk 
Focusing on quads n hams till they catch up

Looking at 4000cals
With less prep more variety than usual
Time to get big I think

----------


## Stalker3060

Squatted 170kg by 8

----------


## Stalker3060

Squat 160kg 10 10 10

----------


## Stalker3060

Weight 92.4kg
Pull 
Deadlift 160 x 3 x 1
Chin ups 3 x 12,10,7
Calf’s 40 4x 45,45,45,45
Ab circut

----------


## Stalker3060

Push 
Squat 160 x 3
Bench 120 x 5 x 3
Rear flys 10 10 x 3
Reverse curls 30 10 x 3

----------


## Stalker3060

So took a few months off to fight got really lean 
Then took some time off and got back up to 98kg
Now looking to cut some fat and pick up some strength that I lost before I bulk

----------


## Stalker3060

Cut 
2400 cal
220 pro
91kg @ 13-14%
Cut till 85kg 8/10%
About 10 weeks with 1 week diet break
Push pull legs split 6/1
High intensity reverse pyramid 
Low volume 2xfreq
Reps 4-6 big lifts 6-10 smaller

Then maintenence + strength 
4 weeks
Cal 3000ish depending on new lbm
Bump up volume to 10 heavy sets per bodypart

Growth phase
250cal surplus/ 1kg a month gain
Rep range 8-10
Periodise increases by 2 sets each week
Rpe increase 7,8,9,10 across weeks
DeLoad on 5th week 50% load rpe 6
Start new meso in rep range 10-12 
RepeatdeLoad on 5th week
Start new meso with low weigh low rest sets

----------


## Stalker3060

Training schedule
Heavy push
Heavy pull 
Vol push 
Vol pull
Light/ pump push
Light/ pump pull

----------


## Stalker3060

Big weekend so feeling it today.
Push heavy
Squat 140x5 3 sets too easy + 2.5kg next week
Bench 120x5 3 sets good weight hard keep same
Calf raises 70x20-15 4 sets 30 sec stretch 30 sec rest

----------


## Stalker3060

Pull
Rdls 100 5 5 5 too easy +10kg
Chin-ups bw 10 8 7
Reverse bc 30 10 10 8

----------


## Stalker3060

Incline dp 35 10 10 10 too easy go to 40
Leg press 6plates each 10 10 8 add one plate
Calf raises 60 add 10

----------

